# A Bit of Humor to Start the Day



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Church Bulletin Announcements:

1. The peacemaking meeting scheduled for today has been canceled due to a conflict.
2. A bean supper will be held on Tuesday evening in the church hall. Music will follow.
3. Don’t let worries kill you – Let the church help.
4. This being Easter Sunday, we will ask Mrs. Jones to come forward and lay an egg on the altar.
5. The visiting monster today is Rev. Jack Bains.
6. The Associate Minister unveiled the church’s new tithing campaign slogan last Sunday: “I upped My Pledge—-Up Yours.”
7. If you need to heave during the Postlude, please do so quietly.
8. Remember in prayer the many who are sick of our church congregation.
Finally, this one is pretty funny and unfortunate, but i cannot imagine the reactions that the secretary and the pastor received…
9. Thursday at 5:00PM there will be a meeting of the Little Mothers Club. All wishing to become Little Mothers, please see the minister in his study.


----------



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

That made me laugh.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Good ones! However it would have been enough to continue the existing joke topics. Or there is a special reason to start a new one?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Um... what existing joke topics? Please point them out to me. Thanks


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

https://www.talkclassical.com/989-some-music-jokes-relieve.html?highlight=jokes

https://www.talkclassical.com/45728-dad-jokes-share-them.html?highlight=jokes

https://www.talkclassical.com/543-i-made-funny.html?highlight=jokes

https://www.talkclassical.com/26811-funny-story-thread.html?highlight=funny

https://www.talkclassical.com/16042-here-joke.html?highlight=joke

https://www.talkclassical.com/29524-holiday-joke-page.html?highlight=joke

https://www.talkclassical.com/30437-visceral-reactions-classical-music.html?highlight=joke

There are more . . .


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Why did the physics teacher break up with the biology teacher? There was no chemistry.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Having more joke threads is good. It will encourage more joke postings.


----------

